# Solved: Accidentally Disabled A Network



## Bibinkay (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys! I kinda accidentally *disabled our internet network* and I can't find a way to reconnect it with our adapter. I tried to troubleshoot it and also search for our device, and nothing seems to work. Do you have any idea how to restore it? Please help me or my Papa's gonna sue me. THANKS!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I kinda accidentally disabled our internet network


 can you be a little more specific is this just on a PC or a router 
could you give more detail and include make and model of PC and router , also the windows version running

is this a wireless or cable connection ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please explain what you mean by "disabled our internet network." Unplugged the modem or router? Cut the coax or phone cable outside? ...????


----------



## Bibinkay (Mar 4, 2013)

Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network
VAIO E series VPCEA35FG


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

still need more info , as terrynet mentioned we do not know what has been done to *disabled our internet network* it maybe you have simply switched the wireless adapter off on the PC - with the wireless switch , unplugged the router 
cut the cables with a lawnmower , or not paid the bill 
please take the time to describe the problem in detail - so we can help you


----------



## Bibinkay (Mar 4, 2013)

Router: NETGEAR Atheros AR9285
PC: VAIO E series VPCEA35FG

I was just going to diagnose our connection but then I accidentally clicked the wrong button which is the "disable" button.The problem is, I can't find a way to reconnect it with our wireless cause it is no longer seen on the lower right portion of the PC. Hope this information helps. This really means a lot to me. Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so this is just on 1 pc and you have no other devices using the network - if you do are they working 


> I was just going to diagnose our connection


 what was the issue - 1 pc would not connect by wireless - all devices in the house do not connect 


> wireless cause it is no longer seen on the lower right portion of the PC


 go into device manager and find the network adapters 
and see if there is a red X on it
if so right click the adapter and enable

or have you switched OFF the wireless on the sony 
they often have a switch at the front that you need to move across - usually sprung so it goes back - there is also a light to show the wireless is ON

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Post back the results in device manager
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen, menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

*if the above does not work then *

*Windows 7 or Vista*
Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*Windows 8*
If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the WINDOW and the X keys together.
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm

once you are in device manager then

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X
OR
a RED X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file.

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## Bibinkay (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much! Thank you for your time and effort. I really really appreciate your help. MORE POWERS TO YOU! 
Ps. Oh yeah! Pardon me for my "English". Haha


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so just to help others here - what was the solution ?


----------

